# Are there really any gaining women???



## Captain_Sanders (Dec 23, 2006)

I have heard many stories about women wanting to gain weight and become super duper fat so that their feet can't touch the floor and they are just one huge belly.... But that's all they are, stories. I've never actually met any women into gaining. Oh, sure I been to places like Feeder Fantasy, but those sites are full of ppl you just know are fake. I would just like to find one.... ONE real gainer, who is single/available and serious about weight gain.


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 23, 2006)

*I have met at least 4. Not all want to be so fat they are immobile, but one I know deliberately gained 188 pounds, but got so big she could no longer do things and lost 40. Now she's a svelte 430 at 5'1. 

Another gained over 200 pounds. They're out there. Few and far between, but yea.*


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll witness. They exist.

[edit]
I've noticed they've a surprising propensity for existing 2 to 4 thousand miles away, though. I'm willing to bet you'll find out about a few in an Ny tri-state, Somewhere in Canada or western Europe before you meet the right person. Do not be disheartened by this.
[/edit]


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 24, 2006)

i once knew this chick who was just one huge belly, like, she didn't even have a head or limbs. just 100% round. we'd kick her into the pool. come to think of it, it was a beach ball.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i once knew this chick who was just one huge belly, like, she didn't even have a head or limbs. just 100% round. we'd kick her into the pool. come to think of it, it was a beach ball.



XD .

I knew her too. What an incredible fuck.


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 24, 2006)

*There's another one I just thought of, with whom I had an email correspondence with for a while...she went from 325 to 520--deliberately.
*


----------



## FemFeedr (Dec 24, 2006)

They are out there, but they are very elusive. It is hard for many women to come to terms with their desire due to social pressures. It is the same for many FAs. I mean according to society such behavior and desires is not "normal". But you have to ask yourself what is normal these days.......I would argue that nothing about the normal society today is normal at all.

To muddy the waters even further you have far too many fakes out there. Some are fairly easy to see through as they make their tales quite outrageous. I once was told by a "woman" that she loved gaining weight so much that she would eat anything....that once her pet cat got too close to her when she was hungry and she swallowed it whole and alive. 

And of course there are the slew of younger feedees that are being fed by their parents.....this is always a popular story. They can't give you proof that they exist though because their parents might get in trouble for abuse. 

Then there are the stories that are almost believable...you know the ones, you want to believe them and it could be true, but it also ventures into the realm of too good to be true. But then again when you get to know them and finally ask for a photo none are ever provided, which is odd in this day and age of the $10 digital camera.  

And I know some of you reading this see me talking of photos alot and are probably thinking "Man...he is just a pic whore!". Well yes and no. Like any male I do enjoy photos of beautiful women. Some guys go overboard on this and asking for a photo is like the second thing they ask after contacting a woman for the first time. Which is a reason why many :doh: women hate being asked for a photo in the first place. I am not this kind of guy, I like to get to know a person first, but you have to understand that when it comes to "real gainers and feedees" we have all been burned so many times by fakers that we get skeptical and we want some proof. And while a photo is not 100% trustworthy (I have gotten many a photo taken from a website that I knew for a fact was not the person I was talking to) it is one of the first tools we can use in filtering out the fakes.

I am sorry for my rather long-winded response and the fact that I may have gone slightly off-topic, I get that way on subjects I am passionate about. I would just like to close with this comment...

Those of you out there that are real female feedee and enjoy what you do and are proud of your extra beauty I salute you and will admire you always. You are all special and wonderful and I wish you the best in all that you do.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Dec 28, 2006)

Great topic! I know they do exist and agree.. they are hard to find and far more frauds out there than real ones

LOL @ "$10 digital camera" Said that many times myself.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Dec 28, 2006)

I used to wonder about this also. Talked to many online over the years but most were purely online fantasy. I did finally meet one in real life so I know they are out there. It is more popular as a fantasy than in reality.:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2006)

I am a gainer in so much as I am a foodie, and I don't diet, therefore I gain, lol. But I dont have any big desire to gain, it just happens and I don't mind. . I must say that in my experience in chat here, the female gainers and feedees are quite rare, although there are some. They do seem though to be the ones that men want to impersonate. 

Regarding the photo thing, I'm sure you aren't a pic whore lol, but even so, fake photos are used all the time. If I start chatting with someone now, I will ask them to get a webcam ... they are so cheap now that if the person makes excuses I will stop chatting with them. It's bad that I have to be so cynical, but soo many fakes, its the only way they can prove who they say they are. 

Please don't believe photos. There is some "person" from Fantasy Feeder who has been using several of my photos for probably a year now, saying that it's them. Three men in Dims chat pm'd me to let me know they had been shown my pics by that person. I'm sure it's really a man, but of course those three guys who were taken in by "her" don't want to believe that! 

Anyway, good luck in the female gainer quest, and beware of the ever-present fakes


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 29, 2006)

Am I the only true feedee besides Heather? Even she doesn't admit it. Strange, strange. One day, one day I will get very fat and only my baby can see pictures ha-HA! No pix for YOU!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 29, 2006)

My partner has gained almost 200 lbs since we first met, on purpose and enjoying it. Does that count? 

:happy: 
Brenda


----------



## thepiscn (Dec 29, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Am I the only true feedee besides Heather? Even she doesn't admit it. Strange, strange. One day, one day I will get very fat and only my baby can see pictures ha-HA! No pix for YOU!



Oh, such a tease :doh:


----------



## Brian (Dec 29, 2006)

are there any skinny girls who want to gain?


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm gaining.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 29, 2006)

I save the best for last.... that's all.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 29, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am a gainer in so much as I am a foodie, and I don't diet, therefore I gain, lol. But I dont have any big desire to gain, it just happens and I don't mind. ...



Same here - that's always been the case for me.


----------



## thepiscn (Dec 29, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I save the best for last.... that's all.



Oh to be the last


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 29, 2006)

thepiscn said:


> Oh to be the last



ur cute


----------



## jellymulder (Dec 29, 2006)

I know two girls that would become immobile for me (it would be amazing to just have a mansion and have Nigella there cooking lots of fattening food for dozens of growing feedee's and Nigella growing also, but yeah, that's just a spur on the moment personal fantasy there! lol), but there's more to life than that, their personalities have to be right also for me. There are a few girls out there, intelligent, with beautiful minds, and by the day there are more and more, one day I hope to find the one who I think is right for me


----------



## thepiscn (Dec 29, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> ur cute



(so are you  and thanks, you made my night  )


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 29, 2006)

I feel the same as the others who are gaining because they don't diet and workout like mad. It's not a sexual fantasy, and it actually is really really irksome when some IM's you or PM's you and all they are interested in is talking about gaining. Just FYI. I mean, I understand that's the "reason" that we are here, but it does get old. I can only answer the same 10 questions so many times. 

And Strawberry, beautiful ---> I like your new myspace pic. Just wanted you to know  *air kisses*


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 30, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Am I the only true feedee besides Heather? Even she doesn't admit it. Strange, strange. One day, one day I will get very fat and only my baby can see pictures ha-HA! No pix for YOU!



Aww :-( 

Well, your baby is very lucky ;-)


----------



## chubscout (Dec 30, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am a gainer in so much as I am a foodie, and I don't diet, therefore I gain, lol. But I dont have any big desire to gain, it just happens and I don't mind. . I must say that in my experience in chat here, the female gainers and feedees are quite rare, although there are some. They do seem though to be the ones that men want to impersonate.
> 
> Regarding the photo thing, I'm sure you aren't a pic whore lol, but even so, fake photos are used all the time. If I start chatting with someone now, I will ask them to get a webcam ... they are so cheap now that if the person makes excuses I will stop chatting with them. It's bad that I have to be so cynical, but soo many fakes, its the only way they can prove who they say they are.
> 
> ...



This pretty much sums up all internet-based interactions. The fakes far outnumber the honest ones. I agree that anyone who is serious and honest should be willing to appear on webcam.

BTW, I think you are really cute. The term MILF comes to mind.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 30, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I feel the same as the others who are gaining because they don't diet and workout like mad. It's not a sexual fantasy, and it actually is really really irksome when some IM's you or PM's you and all they are interested in is talking about gaining. Just FYI. I mean, I understand that's the "reason" that we are here, but it does get old. I can only answer the same 10 questions so many times.



Ahh, yes, although, I suspect, it gets boring for the person being asked the question faster than the person asking it (since the former will always give the same response when asked the same question, whereas the latter will get lots of different responses)... ;-)

Still, there is a difference between getting friendly with somebody with the same interests, and talking about those shared interests now and again, and having conversations with a person _just_ about those interests. There is also a difference between talking to someone in the first place because of shared interests, but getting to know the person as a friend (or possibly even more, in appropriate cases), and continuing to talk to that person because of the friendship (or other relationship) than talking to a person only ever to discuss the shared interest.

A number of people purporting to be female gainers (I suspect that at least some of them are fake) have talked to me in the past (sometimes at my initiation, sometimes at theirs), and, when it is clear that all that they can or will talk about is gaining weight, they have little life or interest beyond that, and/or we have nothing in common apart from that, we do not continue to talk for very long. Conversely, I do talk regularly to one or two people whom I met initially on here who are now good friends with whom I enjoy sharing a conversation (and only occasionally talk about the subject-matter of this place). 

It seems that many people do not always appreciate this distinction, and either badger people about their weight without getting to know them, or assume that anybody who is interested in talking to them because of a shared interest in weight gain cannot possibly be interested in getting to know them properly, and therefore refuse to talk to all such people. That is very sad for communication, since no doubt many more fulfilling connexions of all kinds could be built up if people were a little more sane and rational about it all. And there's nothing wrong, of course, with a bit of fun in the form of discussing weight-gain (reality or fantasy) for thrills, provided that that is what both parties want: that, after all, is why we have the "feeder/feedee" chatroom 

To answer the original poster's question, there are a number of female gainers dotted around, but many of them are a little reclusive precisely because of the very large number of leery teenage boys that will jump onto them with a myriad messages of "so how much do u weigh?". Some of them choose to post their pictures publicly; some of them charge, some of them do not. Many of those who do post publicly delete their pictures after a while, which is a shame. 

Of course, the brutal reality is that there are far more men who are sexually interested in women gaining weight then there are women with such an interest. That is not quite as bad as it seems, if one assumes that most men's preferences would be at least substantially satisfied with a relatively modest gain, and that a non-trivial number of women, whilst not necessarily sexually stimulated by gaining weight, would be at least indifferent to doing so, provided that their health is not endangered, in a supportive relationship, and would be glad to have the opportunity to eat indulgently without worrying about staying thin.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 30, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> it actually is really really irksome when some IM's you or PM's you and all they are interested in is talking about gaining. Just FYI.



I agree. I've always thought of gaining weight, being big, etc. not so much as a hobby, but more like having a drink. You don't stop everything you are doing JUST to have a drink, you have a drink while you're doing whatever it is your doing (ie: having a conversation, playing a game, watching TV, whatever). Life doesn't stop just so someone can "concentrate" on gaining weight! It's just something that happens while you're doing other things (including eating, I guess!).

Brenda


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 30, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> I agree. I've always thought of gaining weight, being big, etc. not so much as a hobby, but more like having a drink. You don't stop everything you are doing JUST to have a drink, you have a drink while you're doing whatever it is your doing (ie: having a conversation, playing a game, watching TV, whatever). Life doesn't stop just so someone can "concentrate" on gaining weight! It's just something that happens while you're doing other things (including eating, I guess!).



Absolutely! One would question the sanity of anyone who thought differently...


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 30, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> I agree. I've always thought of gaining weight, being big, etc. not so much as a hobby, but more like having a drink. You don't stop everything you are doing JUST to have a drink, you have a drink while you're doing whatever it is your doing (ie: having a conversation, playing a game, watching TV, whatever). Life doesn't stop just so someone can "concentrate" on gaining weight! It's just something that happens while you're doing other things (including eating, I guess!).
> 
> Brenda




**Ding ding ding.** Tell her what she wins Bob!!! 

WELL put. Although, there are nights where I stop everything to go drink


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 30, 2006)

chubscout said:


> This pretty much sums up all internet-based interactions. The fakes far outnumber the honest ones. I agree that anyone who is serious and honest should be willing to appear on webcam.
> 
> BTW, I think you are really cute. The term MILF comes to mind.




*Blushing furiously* and thankyou :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 31, 2006)

Webcam alone isn't enough. I must see the other person do something improbable at my request (like stick a finger up their nose), else they could be using stolen or looped footage. Verification shall be mine! >_<

*stares inquisitively at fatgirl33 through the wrong end of a magnifying glass*


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 7, 2007)

jellymulder said:


> I know two girls that would become immobile for me



girls? on teh internetz?


----------



## madamex (Jan 7, 2007)

Have to say that occasionally I like to overindulge, and look forward to the inevitable result. That is not to say that I don't have occasional doubts-how can I be programmed this way, no one intentionally wants to gain, ect. But then I will say to myself how can anyone not enjoy gaining weight-it feels so sensual-there are so many more pounds to appreciate, and new, outrageous curves to look forward to. So many delicious meals and snacks, folllowed by the manifestation of over indulgance. I even enjoy growing out of clothes, because it is proof I have gained. Recently a freind pointed out that I have some fat attributes I did not realize I have:I have quite a few rolls of fat on my back, and my belly is a lot bigger as a result of some recent intentional over eating. He pointed out the are rolls of new fat on my sides, and that my thighs and hips are massive (his words). He said it appreciatively, and it made me appreciate how beautify an increase in size can be. I knew that my belly was bigger, but he was just so sweet that I had to share.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Am I the only true feedee besides Heather? Even she doesn't admit it. Strange, strange. One day, one day I will get very fat and only my baby can see pictures ha-HA! No pix for YOU!



I don't deny being a feedee... I've just been maybe a little more private because it's a huge part of my intimacy... BUT... most people that have read anything I wrote through the years know that I just hate the term 

But me...
Do I like being fat? Do I want to be fatter? Do I constantly feel too small? Have I wanted to be fat since I was a kid? Did I get more pleasure out of food then others I know? Do I want to be too fat? Will I get fatter?

A big Hell Yeah to all of the above!

Is the strangeness gone? 

-Heather


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and back to the original topic... yeah.. there are girls out there who play up to weight gain fantasies for attention, members, love or otherwise... but there are genuine real girls out there who genuinely dig being fat and getting fatter. I will admit.. that they are just few and far between.

Why? Because I think women by societies imposed standards are supposed to be the less aggressive type in admitting their sexuality. Men are supposedly more sexually driven and open about it (It boggles the shit out of me.). Why is the porn industry geared more towards men then women... because it's ok for men to be down and dirty whereas girls are supposed to be "ladies". 

As we progress into a more modern society, women are taking back their sexuality and airing it. Good stuff... and in that you are finding more girls expressing themselves openly sexually... so all in all - hopefully as time goes on we will see more girls into weight gain come out and sing their praises of fat and fatter.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Do I like being fat? Do I want to be fatter? Do I constantly feel too small? Have I wanted to be fat since I was a kid? Did I get more pleasure out of food then others I know? Do I want to be too fat? Will I get fatter?
> 
> A big Hell Yeah to all of the above!



See Heather? That's why you've always been my favorite fat chick. :wubu: Can you clone yourself please and send one of you out here to be my sexy wifey? :smitten:


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Captain_Sanders said:


> See Heather? That's why you've always been my favorite fat chick. :wubu: Can you clone yourself please and send one of you out here to be my sexy wifey? :smitten:



You are too sweet - but if I cloned me there would be no more mayo left for all the other fat girls to enjoy!


----------



## GPL (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> You are too sweet - but if I cloned me there would be no more mayo left for all the other fat girls to enjoy!



Heather, I hope you know you have to watch out not to take too much mayo! It can make you fat I thought Violet was the mayo queen, though... 

GPL.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2007)

mrman1980uk said:


> Ahh, yes, although, I suspect, it gets boring for the person being asked the question faster than the person asking it (since the former will always give the same response when asked the same question, whereas the latter will get lots of different responses)... ;-)
> 
> Still, there is a difference between getting friendly with somebody with the same interests, and talking about those shared interests now and again, and having conversations with a person _just_ about those interests. There is also a difference between talking to someone in the first place because of shared interests, but getting to know the person as a friend (or possibly even more, in appropriate cases), and continuing to talk to that person because of the friendship (or other relationship) than talking to a person only ever to discuss the shared interest.
> 
> ...



Of course, I am not surprise that any woman that post her pictures for free or for a fee, is bombarded with attention from guys who have no interest in knowing her properly. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that it's part of the game. 

As for the question of female gainers, it a little more complex. The problem is that the choice to gain weight and how much she gains, has to be hers. She has to be comfortable with getting fatter, and all the means. 

As you know, one of the most popular images of the feeder/feedee concept is that the feedee is usually forced into the weight gain to satisfy the sexual fantasies of the feeder!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I don't deny being a feedee... I've just been maybe a little more private because it's a huge part of my intimacy... BUT... most people that have read anything I wrote through the years know that I just hate the term
> 
> But me...
> Do I like being fat? Do I want to be fatter? Do I constantly feel too small? Have I wanted to be fat since I was a kid? Did I get more pleasure out of food then others I know? Do I want to be too fat? Will I get fatter?
> ...



Hell, as long you are conformable with your size, and continue to enjoy your life there is really now such thing as too fat!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

I think there are degrees of desire for some people in regards to being a feedee like many other things. There are people who get pushed over the edge thinking about being brutally raped but they don't actually want that to happen in real life, as opposed to a woman who can't get off unless her partner is slapping her around. Feedeeing, or whatever, seems to come in the same garden varieties of people who are turned on by the idea of getting fatter and the roleplay yet they don't want to gain. It seems this kind of feedee is more common, or at least it's the most common form people will publicly admit to. 

EDIT: Oh and by the way, it's great to see you posting here more dammit! 



HeatherBBW said:


> Oh and back to the original topic... yeah.. there are girls out there who play up to weight gain fantasies for attention, members, love or otherwise... but there are genuine real girls out there who genuinely dig being fat and getting fatter. I will admit.. that they are just few and far between.
> 
> Why? Because I think women by societies imposed standards are supposed to be the less aggressive type in admitting their sexuality. Men are supposedly more sexually driven and open about it (It boggles the shit out of me.). Why is the porn industry geared more towards men then women... because it's ok for men to be down and dirty whereas girls are supposed to be "ladies".
> 
> As we progress into a more modern society, women are taking back their sexuality and airing it. Good stuff... and in that you are finding more girls expressing themselves openly sexually... so all in all - hopefully as time goes on we will see more girls into weight gain come out and sing their praises of fat and fatter.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Oh and back to the original topic... yeah.. there are girls out there who play up to weight gain fantasies for attention, members, love or otherwise... but there are genuine real girls out there who genuinely dig being fat and getting fatter. I will admit.. that they are just few and far between.
> 
> Why? Because I think women by societies imposed standards are supposed to be the less aggressive type in admitting their sexuality. Men are supposedly more sexually driven and open about it (It boggles the shit out of me.). Why is the porn industry geared more towards men then women... because it's ok for men to be down and dirty whereas girls are supposed to be "ladies".
> 
> As we progress into a more modern society, women are taking back their sexuality and airing it. Good stuff... and in that you are finding more girls expressing themselves openly sexually... so all in all - hopefully as time goes on we will see more girls into weight gain come out and sing their praises of fat and fatter.



It is a shame that a woman who comfortable enough with herself that she does feel the need to be thin is rare. It a bigger shame finding a woman that chooses to be fat out of her own free will, is rarer. Thank you, for proudly, come out as a role model!

Of course, you have to agree that if a woman who becomes fat just for the sake of attention or satisfy some else's fantasies or something like that, it is no better that to trying to stay thin to the same reasons. 

Well, on the issue of sexually, I notice it comes from two places. Not that I believe them myself, but here there are anyway. One is out "some" religion (and I could be work) that claims that for women to admit there sexuality is immoral. Secondly, there are women out there who believe that women who express themselves sexually anywhere other that with their partner are demeaning themselves, as well as being anti-feminist. And, we need to get by that to a place where women are truly free to express themselves!

Then again we had a whole thread on the topic the view of sexually in North American vs. the rest of the world. I blame our Puritan past, which I believe still influence our society today!

By the way, it is good to see you posting again!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

GPL said:


> Heather, I hope you know you have to watch out not to take too much mayo! It can make you fat I thought Violet was the mayo queen, though...
> 
> GPL.



Oh Vi definitely likes her mayo like me - but I am the original


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think there are degrees of desire for some people in regards to being a feedee like many other things. There are people who get pushed over the edge thinking about being brutally raped but they don't actually want that to happen in real life, as opposed to a woman who can't get off unless her partner is slapping her around. Feedeeing, or whatever, seems to come in the same garden varieties of people who are turned on by the idea of getting fatter and the roleplay yet they don't want to gain. It seems this kind of feedee is more common, or at least it's the most common form people will publicly admit to.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and by the way, it's great to see you posting here more dammit!



I am glad to be posting more - let's see if my time schedule allows for it to keep up!

I totally agree with you on the varying levels of the fantasy. I know many girls who weren't necessarily into it, but their partners were very much excited by the roleplay of it.. they got into it and it works for them both.

For me, I hate the term "feedee" because truth be known, I got myself this fat and noone fed me. I might be at a point now where I am changing that (it's good stuff) but I still hate the term. But all in all, I've always wanted to be fat, ever since I can remember as a small kid. So whereas roleplay works for me, the real thing works even better.

Here's to your "404" error - I think that's super duper cute.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> It is a shame that a woman who comfortable enough with herself that she does feel the need to be thin is rare. It a bigger shame finding a woman that chooses to be fat out of her own free will, is rarer. Thank you, for proudly, come out as a role model!
> 
> Of course, you have to agree that if a woman who becomes fat just for the sake of attention or satisfy some else's fantasies or something like that, it is no better that to trying to stay thin to the same reasons.
> 
> ...



I think it's ashame when anyone conforms to any partner for the sake of admiration. I think everyone should be loved/desired/etc for who they are and all of the things about them. 

But we can't change the world - but we can hope it evolves.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I think it's ashame when anyone conforms to any partner for the sake of admiration. I think everyone should be loved/desired/etc for who they are and all of the things about them.
> 
> But we can't change the world - but we can hope it evolves.



We can do more that hope that it evolves! We can help it out as much as we can, and hope what we did catches on!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 11, 2007)

I am a real gainer. I have put it on slowly but surely. When i first started on the internet i was a mere 325lbs or so. I started on the internet in 1998.Right away in the AOL chat list i spotted the Fat and Gaining chat room.Now those were the days. Anybody that knows me from that room knows i have grown so much.:wubu: Back then i was just coming into accepting myself fatter.If i run across my very first pictures on a disk or somewhere i will post them. 

P.S Heather,would you care to share some of that mayo with me?  
I am a mayonaise lover.It has to be the REAL mayonaise though.:smitten: 

Take care everybody!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jan 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am a gainer in so much as I am a foodie, and I don't diet, therefore I gain, lol. But I dont have any big desire to gain, it just happens and I don't mind. . I must say that in my experience in chat here, the female gainers and feedees are quite rare, although there are some. They do seem though to be the ones that men want to impersonate.
> 
> Regarding the photo thing, I'm sure you aren't a pic whore lol, but even so, fake photos are used all the time. If I start chatting with someone now, I will ask them to get a webcam ... they are so cheap now that if the person makes excuses I will stop chatting with them. It's bad that I have to be so cynical, but soo many fakes, its the only way they can prove who they say they are.
> 
> ...



You never asked me to go on cam when we chatted on msn ages ago Katy  lol!!

Matthew.


----------

